# Just an update



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sooo I sorta got my hand caught in the garage door a couple days ago… yeah I was being dumb- if it wasn’t for the emergency reverse I likely would’ve lost the dang hand! I’ll be ok though- nothing broken just bruised and sore. Serves me right- I reached in from outside, the door was partially closed already, and I got caught between it and the support for the rail. So, don’t do that!  

The babies are growing quickly! They’re all turning out really cute so far, we have at least s couple Mille Fleur patterns coming out, and all have feathered legs to varying degrees. The two little Ds have the longest feathers on theirs I’ve ever seen on so tiny a baby! They’re almost comical! Love it. 
Oh, and that’s my Teddy in the middle. She’s super sweet and calm compared to the other nutballs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I noticed your absence. I thought it was for other reasons, not almost losing your hand. What the heck were you doing? I open and close my garage near the man door so since I don't have arms forty feet long, that couldn't happen to me. 

Look at that peep snuggled up to Teddy's leg. That is adorable.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I noticed your absence. I thought it was for other reasons, not almost losing your hand. What the heck were you doing? I open and close my garage near the man door so since I don't have arms forty feet long, that couldn't happen to me.
> 
> Look at that peep snuggled up to Teddy's leg. That is adorable.


Uh oh, I see photographs of chicken maths!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Uh oh, I see photographs of chicken maths!


Nope. Somehow my Quail population exploded so now there's no room at the inn.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lol! They are cute little stinkers! We still intend to sell all but 2-3; I’m going to make a flyer with pics and post them at local co-op and other messsge board type places around town. There are still several that stay busy here which is cool. Letting them feather a bit more before I push the issue.  
Might as well at this point, then can sell in pairs etc, and will know for sure if pulley/cockerel, and who to pair up. There is a nice mix of porcelain and Mille Fleur as moms for the babies it looks like, roughly half and half.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Loook at these foot feathers… so long already! Feels like to me anyway- they’re bigger than their heads- literally! They stick out further than the chick’s head is long… 
Oddly enough, although we know we are keeping these two, we have yet to name them… maybe bc waiting to see if pullets or otherwise…? Dunno, but they’re nameless atm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that color. 

Yeah, Shoester had foot feathers that went on forever. Then when I started letting him and Prissy out to free range, that ended. He broke them all off.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep- all mine have theirs broken off too, so it’s a novel sort of look to me! Even worse since they’ve been digging for the babies too! 
Hensley, the Cochin, has some serious foot feathers too, and she gets some free range but between her normal living spot and the feathers being softer silkied ones, they seem to flex a bit better and haven’t broken off just yet- she’s hilarious. Can’t see the feet well here but she’s got some beautiful coloring. And yes I realize she looks hard feathered- they aren’t hard edged at all, but she does have a dark tracing around the edges of many of them that makes them look firm. It’s very weird. And her head feathers are almost normal hard feathered feeling but they’re still growing in right now so will see. What an oddball she is- we are simply grateful for her almost full recovery!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She doesn't look hard feathered to me. I just realized I never paid any attention to the head, it was always that poofy body.

I can just see the lacing. She is a pretty thing. 

Oh! I just realized what you said about her recovery! Dang, she's come a long way from being down.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s definitely subtle lacing, and not quite all over- she really looks like a stormcloud to me! And yep- she can even perch on our arms now- we intend to give her some sort of platform at the end of their perch when we get the more permanent home up. Details details!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So she still has some struggles?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She never fully regained her balance, and occasionally- ok daily but not all the time- she gets tripped up over her own feet. The one leg still tends to push toward the front overmuch, and when she’s excited all of this is exacerbated. 
The heat isn’t doing her fluffy butt any favors either! She seems like she gets winded a little easier too, and we guess that she uses more energy to do normal activities than a ‘healthy’ chicken does at any given time. She has to compensate for her disability, to balance and everything else. While she has done an incredible job of overcoming it, yes, there lingers some residual damage. 

She’s really a hoot though, and a full personality. I will give you the sneak peek at my post for this week’s #fluffbuttfriday feature on Instagram is going to be. I’m almost done with it…


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And really, that last picture, with the other two looking on… could be captioned so many ways!  I couldn’t help it, I was amused. We will see if it wins us a feature or not this week.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL That's a nice part of my day. Fluffy butts, indeed.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Sooo I sorta got my hand caught in the garage door a couple days ago… yeah I was being dumb- if it wasn’t for the emergency reverse I likely would’ve lost the dang hand! I’ll be ok though- nothing broken just bruised and sore. Serves me right- I reached in from outside, the door was partially closed already, and I got caught between it and the support for the rail. So, don’t do that!
> 
> The babies are growing quickly! They’re all turning out really cute so far, we have at least s couple Mille Fleur patterns coming out, and all have feathered legs to varying degrees. The two little Ds have the longest feathers on theirs I’ve ever seen on so tiny a baby! They’re almost comical! Love it.
> Oh, and that’s my Teddy in the middle. She’s super sweet and calm compared to the other nutballs.


Awwww so cute! I’ve only had chicks once. I’ve never even hatched my own chicks but I wish I can in the future


----------

